# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Universal remote for Bauhn 40 inch tv

## ajm

Flimsy Aldi remote finally snapped in half. Does anyone use a universal remote for any of the Aldi tvs? If there is someone out there who does, can you let me know what universal remote control you have please? 
We already have a logitech harmony 300 but i don't think it will work for our model TV (ATVU40-0416). 
S

----------


## Bros

Aldi don't make TV's and if you can find the maker try and get an original.  
I bought a universal remote and most function on our Sony TV worked with it but not all and I ended up getting a genuine Sony

----------


## ajm

Thanks Bros. Bauhn tvs are made by contract screen manufacturer TPV technology. Didn't think it added anything to my question by adding that detail. I just would like to know if anyone has managed to get a universal remote control to work with their Bauhn branded TV. 
S

----------


## John2b

Keep checking the Harmony website as they may include the TV in a future update. It might be worth sending them (Harmony) an email asking if they plan to support your model.

----------


## r3nov8or

$20 bucks. Hope your model is listed. They're may be more available there or elsewhere  https://www.ozremote.com/products/ba...33775255847049

----------


## ajm

Folks, wonders will never cease. Heeding John2b's advice, I had a look at the harmony website and, hey presto, it's there. Major egg on face occurring here right now.  
S

----------

